
“What Did You Do?” – Alexis Ohanian Resigns from Reddit's Board - ohjeez
https://alexisohanian.com/home/2020/6/5/what-did-you-do
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23430575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23430575)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23437549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23437549)

------
dsun179
These days it feels like the whole world is broken and people break it even
more by catching the falling knife.

~~~
gdubs
I’m having trouble understanding your comment and how it relates to the
content of the post.

